# JK air shocks



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Anybody know a part number for front air shocks for 2010 JK? Can't find them listed anywhere. To lazy to search here...


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Just an fyi for anyone else looking for airshock info for JK.....Monroe MA793


----------



## d70stang (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you happy with the Air shocks? Trying to decide between Timbrens, Sumo shocks, or air shocks. How does it ride with or without plow? Going to be putting a Snoway 26 on an 08 Wrangler.


----------

